# First time out this spring!



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

Just finished installing the battery in my lawn mower, and hooked on the dump trailer to go for a little Spring clean up. Shot a few pictures of some garden equipment that I made a few years back that now needs to be repainted. The first pic is a lawn comb that I made using some old deck brooms and some parts from an old ride on mower. Second is a broad cast spreader I made using parts from an old snow blower. Third is a dethatcher. Fourth is a spike aerator that I made using old railway spikes, and the last picture is my tractor and cart. Bye


----------



## rsmith335 (Jun 2, 2010)

Let me get this straight, you sweep your yard?


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

rsmith335 said:


> Let me get this straight, you sweep your yard?


 Actually the brush acts like a large comb. It gives the same results as if you were to brush carpet in two directions. One way will make it look dark, the other way makes it look lighter. Like on a golf coarse!


----------



## rsmith335 (Jun 2, 2010)

Can you do a comb over to cover the bare spots? I have thought about doing that on my head.


----------



## rsmith335 (Jun 2, 2010)

Looks like you have a great place.


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

rsmith335 said:


> Looks like you have a great place.


Thank you!Bye


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

rsmith335 said:


> Can you do a comb over to cover the bare spots? I have thought about doing that on my head.


I have had my head shaved clean for about six years now, and will never grow it back! Love the coolness in the summer.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

BelarusBulldog said:


> Just finished installing the battery in my lawn mower, and hooked on the dump trailer to go for a little Spring clean up. Shot a few pictures of some garden equipment that I made a few years back that now needs to be repainted. The first pic is a lawn comb that I made using some old deck brooms and some parts from an old ride on mower. Second is a broad cast spreader I made using parts from an old snow blower. Third is a dethatcher. Fourth is a spike aerator that I made using old railway spikes, and the last picture is my tractor and cart. Bye



Very interesting!


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

I use my spike areator often - id thought of using a plug type one, but was afraid of breaking my water line ( stuff isnt buried deep here in the south) heck already broke the internet cable twice already , also have a roller i use occasionally .

I use a push spreader - i put grass seed down just before it rains, cause the dang free range chickens eat it all before it can grow.

I have a couple tractors with baggers - i went out today and sucked up yet more leaves ( already did it 2 times) - had to wait till they dried out some.


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

dangeroustoys56 said:


> I use my spike areator often - id thought of using a plug type one, but was afraid of breaking my water line ( stuff isnt buried deep here in the south) heck already broke the internet cable twice already , also have a roller i use occasionally .
> 
> I use a push spreader - i put grass seed down just before it rains, cause the dang free range chickens eat it all before it can grow.
> 
> I have a couple tractors with baggers - i went out today and sucked up yet more leaves ( already did it 2 times) - had to wait till they dried out some.


Water lines up here are down about four feet. Frost goes down about two to three feet depending on snow coverage. Bye


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

I know ours are less then that- the town was replacing the water meters when they were paving our street and the guy was only waist deep in the hole .

Theres back flow preventers to buildings up out of the ground as well- coldest its really been here is just around freezing for a day or so, not long enough to have any serious frost- any longer and we'd be knee deep in water from all the pipes bursting.


----------

